# Jacqueline, Harwich, HH43



## Hartonman (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi I was recently in Brora on the north east coast of Scotland and down in the little fishing harbour came across the Jacqueline HH43 of Harwich, its been there a number of years I was told and is badly in need of a little TLC does anyone know the history of this vessel ? Is it some kind of Thames sailing barge maybe ?


----------



## Hartonman (Jun 24, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures


----------



## Pemcol (Feb 24, 2007)

I think you will find she was a shrimper, there were a good many there a few years ago.


----------



## Hartonman (Jun 24, 2009)

I wonder what brought a Harwich shrimper to the NE coast of Scotland ?


----------



## Hartonman (Jun 24, 2009)

How do i find where its moved to ?


----------



## Hartonman (Jun 24, 2009)

OK found it


----------



## JamiebawleySaxonia (2 mo ago)

Hi there is the Shrimping Bawley Jacqueline HH43 still based in Brora? I own a Thames Bawley called Saxonia and run a Bawley Group , cheers Jamie


----------

